# Question about metro



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I wanted to know how you people used metro, do you put it with your food or use it as a bath. I got some seachem metro (because I couldn't get a pescription for flagyl) and want to try it on my discus. Ones feces have been very stringy lately. Any help would be much appreciated, I havn't used the stuff before.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

my understanding, and I am not an expert, is that if the fish is still eating it's more effective if it's digested


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You should move it to a hospital tank but if you leave it in there, it would also be good. When you dose him in the tank, it will dose all the other fish just in case they have what he has also.

The upside to moving to a hospital is just to save the amount of dosage.

I never put it in their food before, I tried dosing it as per the instructions into the water. YOu can also try soaking bloodworms in water with metro AND dosing the water.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> You should move it to a hospital tank but if you leave it in there, it would also be good. When you dose him in the tank, it will dose all the other fish just in case they have what he has also.
> 
> The upside to moving to a hospital is just to save the amount of dosage.
> 
> I never put it in their food before, I tried dosing it as per the instructions into the water. YOu can also try soaking bloodworms in water with metro AND dosing the water.


Bloodworms don't soak up a huge amount of liquid actually they have a semi impermeable sheath over them. It'll still work dont get me wrong Im not bashing your suggestion or anything.

Seachem also makes something called fix or affix or something that chemichally bonds meds to food. Make sure you dont overdose metro for internal medication- and keep in mind if your fish have worms they wont be affected much metro is more of a nematode family thing


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Ya I already used some prazi to deal with potential worms. It's hard to find seachem mediction related items, at least I cant seem to find them anywhere around town.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I've used Metro on my discus. raise the temp to 90 and dose at the rate of 400mg per 10g. Metro's effectiveness reduces with high temps. You have redose every 8 to 12 hours for about 4 days.
It gets expensive to treat large tanks at this rate. Best to move the sick fish to a small hospital tank for treatment.
hth
Joe


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I had a sick discus too - white poo and not eating - I moved him to a 10 g
hospital tank and moved the temp to 92 (add an airstone too!) - I treated with 400 mg metro for 5 days with daily 50% water changes - he's now eating and poo is black - Barb has advised me to continue the meds for 3 more days and continue the high temp for 4-5 days after that - 
Thanks BarbNe


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

It will be coming back after a month anyways.

If it isn't a roundworm infection, the discus will eventually pass the white poop out and the black poop will be there afterwards. If they are still eating, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

what will come back?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The white poop.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

why will it come back?

FYI Seachem Metronidazole is available at Big Al's on Steeles
this is 100% Metro
it's not on the shelves - it's behind the cashiers so you have to ask for it
they also have hex-out (also behind the cashier)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a tip for people using metronizadole it works much better when heat activated like people have been saying. It was designed for use in mammals who have an average body temp over 90F so if you can get your water that hot then it will make the medication more effective.


----------

